# Porter Cable Model 743 Blade-on-the-left circular saw



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Just sold on eBay.

Wow, I thought I had a fetish for these things (I own three).


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Why did the dumbasses stop making these anyway?

I always assumed I could just buy another, probably better than the last one. So I never worried as mine went for a tumble off the roof.

So now they are selling used for $160?


----------



## 402joel (Sep 1, 2011)

I used to have 2 of them, but both disappeared a long time ago. 
I'd like to find another one but at 160 maybe I don't need it that bad


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not sure what model I have, but I have an old PC blade left saw and I love it. Got it on clearance at Blowes for $25, then a customer gave me a case for it a while back because he didn't have the saw for it anymore. When I'm ready for another saw, I'll be getting a left blade Bosch or a worm drive.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Those saws were great!


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I miss my PC left bladed saw . I sent the company an e-mail never heard back why they stopped making them . So I run skill worm's now .


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I really liked the 6" Porter Cable SawBoss.







http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porter-Cabl...242?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2efb2122 
Porter Cable is now owned by Black&Decker and made in Mexico and they still make side winders. Over here they're sold in Woodcraft stores.
http://www.portercable.com/Products/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=20715


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I really liked the 6" Porter Cable SawBoss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PC sidewinders are readily available here on the mainland (notice I didn't say "the states") but they no longer offer the model 743 blade on the left model or even the model 423MAG (also BOTL). (The blade on the right model of the 743 was the model 347 - clever, huh?)

I think I like the thick aluminum or magnesium base as much as anything. My Makitas have aluminum bases but they're just not as think.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i have the other side vesrion and i love that saw. it doesnt get used much anymore, so i am sure it will last for a long time.
i got that saw for my 19th birthday, so i want it to last forever.
i always wanted a left version but never got one then they quit making it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

they didnt stop making it they stopped owning their own company.. black and decker bought out pc and delegated pc to ****ty rebranded black and decker home owner grade tools...

milwaukee still makes a left hand version of the tilt lok, i believe makita has a left handed 500nk as well


----------

